# Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.



## silent-hunter000 (10. Dezember 2013)

*Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Hallo erst mal:
Nachdem mir vor kurzem mein altes Lenkrad kaputt geworden ist suche ich jetzt nach einem neuen Lenkrad und Pedalen.
Force Feedback und Windows 7 Support sind mir besonders wichtig.
Habt ihr da irgendwas brauchbares selbst im Einsatz?
(ja mir is klar das dieser Thread theoretisch auch in den Eingabegeräte-Ordner passen würde, aber ich hoffe, dass ich hier eher die Experten ansprechen kann.)

Währe für jede Art von Empfehlung extrem dankbar, es sollte aber nicht zu teuer sein (max 100 Euro)


----------



## HardcoreKnecht (10. Dezember 2013)

Für 100 € ein gutes Lenkrad zu finden mit force Feedback wird schlecht, wenn du gas/bremse und Kupplung haben willst dann musst du mindestens 200€ bezahlen. 

Das beste Lenkrad für pc!

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CJ5FP1I/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1386707659&sr=8-3

Hab mir letztes jahr das xl Paket von fanatec geholt für forza 4 (Xbox 360), da ich denke das man so ein game nur mit Lenkrad zocken sollte.  

Dies hier würde passen kostet aber 129 € und ist fürn pc/ps3 geeignet aber nicht für xbox360, Xbox one  und nicht für die ps4.

"Driving Force gt" 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00CJ5FP2M/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?qid=1386707659&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70

Wenn du auf der Xbox 360 zockst kann ich das madcatz empfehlen (kein force Feedback trotzdem sehr gut, ich hab es immer noch und abundzu benutze ich es noch)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B003YB...qid=1386707762&sr=8-40&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## acti0n (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*



HardcoreKnecht schrieb:


> Das beste Lenkrad für pc!
> 
> Logitech G27


Dein ernst?


----------



## HardcoreKnecht (10. Dezember 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Bert2007 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ja das G27 ist schon ne feine sache...ich nutze es selber...der preis ist relativ hoch aber sein geld wert...


----------



## Eftilon (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Ich habe das Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 Force Feedback und bin sehr zufrieden damit,

meines errachtens hat es ein shr gutes preis leistungs verhältniss, momentan bei Amazon 144€


eftilon


----------



## acti0n (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Aber nur solange bis man ein besseres Lenkrad in seiner Hand hatte


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Dezember 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Dein ernst?



Kommt immer darauf an, was man so kennt. Ich finde mein CSW auch extrem geil und würde nie wieder diesen logitech Plastikkram fahren wollen, bin aber z.B. auch nich kein bodnar wheel gefahren. Wer weiss, was hier dann stehen würde? 


Eftilon schrieb:


> Ich habe das Thrustmaster Ferrari 430 Force Feedback und bin sehr zufrieden damit,
> 
> meines errachtens hat es ein shr gutes preis leistungs verhältniss, momentan bei Amazon 144€
> 
> eftilon



Lass die Finger davon. Das Lenkrad ist ne schlechte Wahl. Leider nur 270 Grad Lenkwinkel und somit eher was für nfs aber nix für Sims mit Lenkwinkel bis zu 900Grad. Nen Kumpel hat das auch und ist nur am schimpfen deswegen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Mein Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS tausche ich allenfalls gegen ein ClubSport-Modell oder ein Frex. 
Bis zu 100 T€uronen für "Spielzeug" auszugeben halte ich für Geldverschwendung. Wie heißt's so schön. "Das Beste oder Nichts."


----------



## silent-hunter000 (11. Dezember 2013)

Also wohl doch mehr ausgeben.
(habe vergessen dass ich auf kupplung und Schaltknüppel verzichten kann, da es in den meisten Spielen leider nur grausam unterstützt wird und zwei Tasten sowieso nicht soo weit von der Realität entfernt sind.
(Dürfen auch 150 Euro werden da es ja anscheinend kaum bis garnichts brauchbares im bisherigen Preisbereich gibt.))


----------



## SpotlightXFX (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Habe ein ganz altes Thrustmaster Guillemot , ich finds geil und hau da bald nen Momo drauf aber das G27 hat mir nicht gefallen. Wo wir mit RaceRoom um Deutschland herumgezogen sind auf Messen etc. sind paar ausgefallen ...^^


----------



## silent-hunter000 (11. Dezember 2013)

Würdet ihr eine Handschaltung empfehlen oder sind euch die gleichen Probleme wie mir bekannt?
(so nebenbei: Raceroom wird genauso wie dirt 3 und pjCARS und next cargame zu den Stammspielen auf dem neuen Lenkrad zählen.)
Das g 27 ist leider außerhalb meines Budgets.
( als Student hat man leider nicht einmal zu Weihnachten so richtig viel Geld.)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Welche Art von Schaltung _Dir_ gefallen könnte? Probieren geht über studieren. 
Im Ernst: Nach langem herum- und ausprobieren mit 6-Gang H-Schaltung und Sequentielle Schaltung -> Klick, fahre ich die meiste Zeit mit sequentieller Schaltung/Schaltpaddel_Carbon.
Unterwegs bin ich mit iRacing.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (12. Dezember 2013)

Dann wohl sequentielle Schaltung.
Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen wo Pedale und Lenkrad mit sequentieller Schaltung zusammen sind.
Und bitte im zuvor beschriebenem Preisrahmen oder Maximal etwas darüber.

http://www.tomshardware.de/lenkrad-rennspiel-pc-konsole,testberichte-240836.html
Bin soeben über diesen Test gestolpert. Ist eines von diesen Empfehlenswert oder gibt es schon Nachfolger?


----------



## Jor-El (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Probier halt mal das Driving Force von Logitech. Gibt es aktuell auf Amazon für 139€.
Ich würde, wenn es irgend geht, auf ein gebrauchtes und gutes G27 auf Ebay hoffen.


----------



## Bert2007 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe das g 27 und benutze meistens die paddle...kupplung und h-Schaltung nur wenn ich nicht auf timeattack bin  die h-Schaltung ist nicht so gut wie im Auto finde ich aber Übung macht den Meister...Ps wenn du driften willst dann ist die Kupplung Gold wert.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (13. Dezember 2013)

Das ist mir natürlich klar.
Leider reicht mein Geld aber nicht für ein Logitech g27


----------



## Cleriker (13. Dezember 2013)

Im Marktplatz verkauft momentan einer ein driving force gt für 75 Euro.


----------



## Bert2007 (13. Dezember 2013)

silent-hunter000 schrieb:


> Das ist mir natürlich klar.
> Leider reicht mein Geld aber nicht für ein Logitech g27



Nein du verstehst mich falsch...
Ich will damit sagen das du keine Kupplung usw brauchst....


----------



## silent-hunter000 (13. Dezember 2013)

?
Wenn keine dabei ist ist keine dabei....
Leider.
Gas und Bremse sind ja mit dabei.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle das Driving Force GT aus dem Forum kaufen, oder abwarten bis iwann mal wieder ein Fanatec GT3 RS gebraucht verkauft wird.Ich meine mich daran zu erinnern, dass hier mal ein Fanatec GT3 RS V2 mit guten Pedals (Clubsport oder CSR Elite) und den günstigeren Shiftern für deutlich unter 200€ weg gegangen ist.


Natürlich macht das Fahren mit einem guten Lenkrad mehr Spaß, allerdings sind die Einstellungen ingame und vor allem der Skill wesentlich wichtiger.
Ich bin mit meinem Driving Force GT sehr zufrieden und zocke Race07, RR Racing Experience, Assetto Corsa und DTM Experience.
Ich habe es in der DTM Competition mit meinem grottigen 60 Hz Monitor und dem Driving Force GT im Amateurmode sogar mehrfach in die Top10 geschafft und konnte mir den Gewinn sichern. 
Wenn ich das Geld hätte, würde ich auch sofort wechseln, aber mit dem Driving Force GT kann man im Gegensatz zu dem Thurstmaster mit 270° wirklich was anfangen.


Das Driving Force GT ist einfach ein solides Lenkrad und meiner Meinung nach das Minimum in der SimRacing Riege.
Die Pedale sind ok, diese sind aber von den Fanatecs weit entfernt.
Die Schaltwippen sind leider keine echten Wippen, sondern nur (gute und breite) Knöpfe auf der Rückseite.
Dafür hat man jedoch noch eine sequentielle Schaltung an der rechten Seite dabei, welche ich bei den DTM Fahrzeugen (Mod 2007, Mod 2008-2010) in Race07 extrem gerne verwendet habe.

Edit: Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du beim DF GT aus dem Verkaufsthread zugeschlagen hast.  
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Lenkrad und ich bin mir sicher, dass es deine Ansprüche erfüllen wird, falls du dich irgendwann nach mehr sehnst, kannst du dann bei Gelegenheit immernoch auf ein Fanatec wechseln, der Wertverlust deines Driving Force GT sollte nicht allzu hoch sein.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (14. Dezember 2013)

Ja das wird interessand.
Bis zu den Feiertagen sollte es da sein und dann werde ich nochmal berichten.
Nur so nebenbei noch die Frage: Gibt ed irgendwelche Rennsimulationen die ihr besonders empfehlen würdet?
(sollten bis 24. veröffentlicht sein.)


----------



## kaepernickus (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

Ist halt immer auch eine Geschmacksfrage.

Ich mag/mochte GTR 1+2 und GT Legends sehr gern.
rFactor ist auch toll und sehr modfreundlich.
Assetto Corsa gibt es als Early Access und das vorherige Kunos-Spiel netKar Pro ist sehr gut.

Dann gibt es noch iRacing. Ist gut aber auch sehr teuer. 

Das neue SimBin-Zeug (Raceroom, DTM, ...) kenne ich persönlich gar nicht. Kannst du aber kostenlos ausprobieren


----------



## mr.4EvEr (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lenkrad und Pedale für Rennsimulation.*

GT Legends rFactor, GTR1, GTR2 und Race07 wurden enorm gemoddet.Dort wirst du alles finden was das Herz begehrt (GTs, Klassiker, LMPs, Serienfahrzeuge, V8 Series...).
Aufgrund von Steamkonvertierungen kann es jedoch immer wiedermal (leider) vorkommen, dass Race07 eine Weile nicht funktioniert...
GTR1 ist schon ziemlich alt, aber rFactor, GTR2 und Race07 sind einen Blick wert.
Die Grafik der drei Spiele ist zwar nicht wirklich ansehnlich, aber das Fahrgefühl ist top und in den Mods findet eben jeder etwas.
An deiner Stelle würde ich das Simbin Complete Pack im Wintersale (der bald ansteht) kaufen, oder zumindest GTR2.
In GTR2 gibt es (im Gegensatz zu Race07) einen Tag/Nachtwechsel und die Grafik ist mindestens auf dem Niveau von Race07.
Zu rFactor kann ich mich wenig äußern, da ich das Game nicht besitze.


Von den aktuellen Simulationen gefällt mir Assetto Corsa am besten.
Bei Assetto Corsa spürt man eben, dass dort Klasse statt Masse herrscht.
Das Fahrgefühl von Assetto Corsa gefällt mir eine kleine Stufe besser als bei DTM Experience.
Außerdem kann man im Moment sogar voten, welche Fahrzeuge in AC erscheinen sollen.
DTM Experience ist jedoch trotz dessen einen Blick wert.
Derzeitig sind die RR Racing Experience Contents stark reduziert (zwischen 60 und 70%), wodurch das P/L Verhältnis in Ordnung geht.


Project Cars bin ich selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber ich vermute, dass am Ende der unheimliche Umfang etwas an der Qualität nagen wird.
Immerhin ist die Grafik von dort enorm gut.
Da man jedoch aktuell der Project Cars Entwicklungsphase nicht mehr beitreten kann, fällt das sowieso weg.


Einige User auf der Weissbierbude waren außerdem sehr begeistert von Game Stock Car und Formula Truck (welche beide derzeitig zum Preis von einem Game erhältlich sein sollen).
Da ich über das Game jedoch noch nicht viel recherchiert habe und ich es nicht gefahren bin, verweise ich auf den Thread: Weissbierbude - Dein freundlicher Race07-Server - Aw: Game Stock Car und Formula Truck im Doppelpack - Weissbierbude - Forum


----------



## silent-hunter000 (30. Dezember 2013)

Lenkrad ist angekommen und ich bin total zufrieden.
Danke für die Hilfe und die Tips.

~closed~


----------

